# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Need help with tadpole id

## chumpy100

i was checking on my tadpoles today when i saw one that was HUGE compared to the others, he is as big as one of my froglets! this one doesnt have the same markings as the rest, and his tail goes from the top of his "head" to the bottom for most of its length, i suspect bullfrog for some reason as he has no signs of legs or anything for his size.

----------


## John Clare

Hard to tell without a side photo but it looks like something in the _Rana_ genus.

----------


## chumpy100

hope this helps

----------


## John Clare

Leopard or a Green Frog I think.

----------


## chumpy100

thanks, will it stay in my pond?

----------


## John Clare

Well once it changes into a frog it will leave.  It might come back in later life but there's only a chance of that.

----------


## chumpy100

if you dont mind me asking, why?

----------


## John Clare

Why what?  Why will it leave?  It's not an aquatic frog.  They always leave their ponds.

----------


## chumpy100

they will =O i see tons near a pond near me, they hang around the edge then jump in and they stay at the pond my aunt dug, they hang in the plants and sit on the rocks

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, they will do that, but they are free to come and go as they please. I think thats what John meant.

----------


## chumpy100

ohhhhh i find it funny when they make an "eek" noise then jump in the water

----------


## Kurt

Scares the **** out of me every time!

----------


## chumpy100

lol when i first became interested in frogs i had no idea what it was

----------


## John Clare

The eek is supposed to distract you from the plop that follows, since by the time you turn to where the eek came from the frog is already in the pond.

----------

